# mouse with bulging rib cage/ abdominal? help!



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

hello guys, once again one of my mice is deciding to scare the living day lights out of me.

this really mustn't say much for my mice keeping ability but i'd like to take the time to say i am a good owner and i do everything by the book and more - i hope this doesn't reflect badly on me.. but i really need some help.

i've just gone to check on one my males and he is cold and limp and his ribcage/ middle area looks like it's..bulging out? i don't know how to explain it, it's either his ribcage or like he's severely bloated.

i don't have much hope for him surviving through the night but i could do with some tips/ reassurance if it ever happens in future or if there's anything i can do now?

thank you in advance x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When they feel cold, they are gravely ill, and almost always die very soon. Put him in a warm place or give him a heating pad under the tank...wish I could say something encouraging. Sounds like it might be an intestinal obstruction, which is farily common, but unfortunately, also fairly fatal.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it just on one side?


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

he just died :'( i've never seen a mouse die before and he twitched and then went  thank you anyway guys xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry. *hug*


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

That's so sad! I hate it when my critters just go and die out on me! I have had many rodents and every time they pass I cry harder. (Yes, I cry. I love them so much)


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not a hard person but I never get upset when a mouse dies.Im sorry for your loss and can understand it though


----------

